# Who Makes The Best Backboard



## bill.doss (Nov 4, 2007)

I work for a system that purchased some of the first plastic backboards more than 10 years ago. It's getting time to replace them with a newer, lighter model. I'm interested to hear your opinions on which is the best board on the market and why. If you have one that has features you don't like I'd like to hear about that as well. I'd like to find the best board and maybe get 10 years out of this group too...Thanks.


----------



## reaper (Nov 4, 2007)

We use IronDuck BB's. They are great boards.

I would like to go to the new scoop BB's. I think they are a great idea.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 5, 2007)

I like the ones that float. I intend to take one to the beach with me next summer and use it as a boogie board.

(Sorry that doesn't really help your question, but I wanted to share my plans! )


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 6, 2007)

JJR512 said:


> I like the ones that float. I intend to take one to the beach with me next summer and use it as a boogie board.
> 
> (Sorry that doesn't really help your question, but I wanted to share my plans! )


Pics will be required


----------



## medicdan (Nov 6, 2007)

bill.doss said:


> I work for a system that purchased some of the first plastic backboards more than 10 years ago. It's getting time to replace them with a newer, lighter model. I'm interested to hear your opinions on which is the best board on the market and why. If you have one that has features you don't like I'd like to hear about that as well. I'd like to find the best board and maybe get 10 years out of this group too...Thanks.



The entirety of Magen David Adom uses Ferno boards, cots, stair chairs and _ disgusting _ Ferno-orange ambulance interiors. 
They are the boards I trained with, both in the US and here, and I am comfortable with them. I have little exposure with different boards, so cant comment on comparative qualities. 
Bongo, can you comment on the Natan? I did an equipment check on a natan this morning and saw a ferno board...
My understanding is that MDA's MCI trailers stock mostly black-wooden boards because they have determined that wood holds up better to transfers to-and-from the ground, but its all rumor. 
Good luck with your board hunting!


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 7, 2007)

bill --

I'm with reaper -- we use all Iron Duck and they are very well built, easy to clean and are x-ray friendly -- not the cheapest but very practical in the long haul.

canoeman


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 8, 2007)

emt-student said:


> The entirety of Magen David Adom uses Ferno boards, cots, stair chairs and _ disgusting _ Ferno-orange ambulance interiors.
> They are the boards I trained with, both in the US and here, and I am comfortable with them. I have little exposure with different boards, so cant comment on comparative qualities.
> Bongo, can you comment on the Natan? I did an equipment check on a natan this morning and saw a ferno board...
> My understanding is that MDA's MCI trailers stock mostly black-wooden boards because they have determined that wood holds up better to transfers to-and-from the ground, but its all rumor.
> Good luck with your board hunting!



Wood is porous and difficult to disinfect.  That's why most agencies have replaced them with the plastic.


----------



## Meursault (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm thinking the reasoning behind wood boards in the MCI trucks is simpler: Wood is cheap. Anything made by Ferno is not. If you need to stock a large number of less frequently used boards, it doesn't make much sense to go all-out.


----------



## Anomalous (Nov 8, 2007)

MrConspiracy said:


> I'm thinking the reasoning behind wood boards in the MCI trucks is simpler: Wood is cheap. Anything made by Ferno is not. If you need to stock a large number of less frequently used boards, it doesn't make much sense to go all-out.



We kept our old wooden ones, fastened 6-10 of them together. If you need a lot of backboards at once just grab the whole stack.  Also they can be used for shoring or other non-backboard use.  At an MCI take your cot, raise it to the right height, throw a wooden backboard on it and you have a desk. Can't do that with a plastic board.  When you are done it's just about easier to wash them off and repaint or varnish them.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 9, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> At an MCI take your cot, raise it to the right height, throw a wooden backboard on it and you have a desk.


 
Honestly, I never thought of this application for a backboard, what a great idea!


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 9, 2007)

So, what about the absorbent nature of wood?  No matter what you coat it with, it can be gouged or scratched off allowing the absorbent wooden surface to suck up what ever nasties the patient was carrying.  I'm not sure I want to use that as a desk.  

Until you show me how to truly clean wooden backboards, I'll stick with the expensive plastic ones.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 9, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> So, what about the absorbent nature of wood? No matter what you coat it with, it can be gouged or scratched off allowing the absorbent wooden surface to suck up what ever nasties the patient was carrying. I'm not sure I want to use that as a desk.
> 
> Until you show me how to truly clean wooden backboards, I'll stick with the expensive plastic ones.


How about...Soak it in bleach for a nice long while? Hmm...maybe the bleach bath would destroy the wood, though.


----------



## Anomalous (Nov 10, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> So, what about the absorbent nature of wood?  No matter what you coat it with, it can be gouged or scratched off allowing the absorbent wooden surface to suck up what ever nasties the patient was carrying.  I'm not sure I want to use that as a desk.
> 
> Until you show me how to truly clean wooden backboards, I'll stick with the expensive plastic ones.



Correct. We only use plastic also.  Just pointing out there are other uses.  How about htis one: To gain quick access to a vehicle that you can't open the doors remove rear window (tempered).  Place crew member face down on junker backboard.  4 people pick up backboard and place on trunk of car with front of board inside car past edge where window was.  If necessary and under crew members directions, lift rear of backboard and slope will assist with entry.  Duck also.


----------



## Kendall (Nov 17, 2007)

The new Ferno NAJO boards are nice - x-ray transluscent, good weight capacities and are nice and light. One of our venues has NAJO Lite boards - they are lightweight and easy to handle and are nicely contoured for easy boarding.

We just bought several Ferno Millennia Boards - slightly heavier, but more durable and are more suitable for floating, etc. 

Ferno Scoop EXL is great, too - allows you to immobilize without use of a traditional long board and no more log rolling, to ensure as little movement as possible.


----------



## Grady_emt (Nov 21, 2007)

We use the Ferno Najo RediWide backboards exclusively and have had no problems with them.  We use the good ole orange disposable straps so they dont have pins.  Its nice that they dont have a designated top or bottom, front or back so that you can just slide it out and go with it.


----------

